
Airbnb Partners With NYC.gov To Provide Free Housing - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/airbnb-partners-with-nyc-gov-to-provide-free-housing-for-hurricane-sandy-victims/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
Also here: [http://betabeat.com/2012/11/airbnb-sandy-housing-crisis-
disp...](http://betabeat.com/2012/11/airbnb-sandy-housing-crisis-displaced-
bloomberg/) Kudos to AirBNB! They are creating amazing goodwill out of their
expert handling of the post Sandy mess, and great opportunity to collaborate
with venture friendly Bloomberg!

------
001sky
also > <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4755294>

~~~
swohns
AirBNB did some amazing image work recently, they got the word about this out
across NYC incredibly quickly and the Mayor's office has been touting it. It
looks like they did indeed make an unregulated landlord exemption, but they
have clearly not openly claimed they have done so. This is in line with the
recent Uber moves in the city too, kudos to Bloomberg and Rachel Sterne for
doing excellent work with the tech community to heal the city!

------
Evbn
How does this affect NYC's position on unregukated landlording? Is there a
crisis exemption?

